# 38mm Offset on a 04? Anyone see any problems?



## Scott81288 (Aug 22, 2008)

I just made a post yesterday about tires, but i want to make a new thread and see what type of response i get.

i want to get BWT: Momo Strike (Chrome) Wheels/Rims

Same size 17x8 as stock. Only thing i wanted to check was the offset its 10mm less does anyone see this as being a problem where extra work would be required to make it fit?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

10 mm is about the thickness of a #2 pencil. On the front, you only have about the thickness of a #2 pencil between the stock 17" tire/wheel combo and the strut. I don't think they'll clear in the front without extra work.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I have to check later but I think my 18x8's are 38mm.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A smaller offset brings it more to the outside (a little more than 3/8" in this case). If you run really skinny assed tires you may be all right


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

HP11 said:


> 10 mm is about the thickness of a #2 pencil. On the front, you only have about the thickness of a #2 pencil between the stock 17" tire/wheel combo and the strut. I don't think they'll clear in the front without extra work.


You got that backwards. It'll be 10mm away from the strut not closer. 

You'll be fine. I use less offset on a 9.5 and have no rubbing.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I realized my error just before svede said it.....


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GM4life said:


> I have to check later but I think my 18x8's are 38mm.


Yes my 18x8's are 38mm all the way around w/245/40 18 no problems.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Alright it just may be my car but when i purchased my wheels with 38 offset i did have horrible spring sag and had rubbed on the rear with bumps and hard accel. Trimmed rear fenders and bought a pair of pedders drag springs for the rear and fixed the problem. In the front the sag wasnt as bad but occasionally on a turn at the bottom of a hill it will rub just a bit. But if you plan on wider tires you might as well forget it in the rear.


----------



## Scott81288 (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok, well i bought them the only concern now that i see is the lug nuts. Will the stock ones fit? and if not does anyone have an idea on what kind i should get?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I think lugs are 12mm x1.50. Do a search we may have talked about them before. You can get lug nuts any were to fit your style, make sure to get the ones with locks. I got black ones w/locks for my M6 wheels some years ago.


----------



## Scott81288 (Aug 22, 2008)

Where did you get your lugs from??


----------

